# Bowtech piveting limbs?



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

I tried the bowtech bows with piveting limb design, while the bow is smooth there is a lot of extra weight on these bows.
Test shooting is much different then hunting.
I would like to hear from those hunting with the bows how they like the bow?
Would they like a lighter bow? Would they like the weight to stay the same if the bow would perform the same?
The next bow they buy will weight be a issue ect.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*08 Guardian*

I own a Guardian and it will be the last bow I buy for awhile. It's got everything in a bow I could ever want. I don't find it heavy because I shoot with it all year around. Besides, you don't feel the weight when you got an animal with your sites on it. Same with recoil on a rifle. You never notice the kick when you're scope's on an animal. Just my .02


----------



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

I had an '07 Guardian also. For bows with the same performance, you will rarely find lighter. 4lbs give or take 4oz has pretty much 95% of the current market in it. You would do well with a pivot limb. It's quiet, accurate and does a great job of making tinkering in the field easy. 
Be that as it may, I have a new APA Mamba MX1 on its way, because the performance is the same, but it carries better than my guardian did. And I plan on hunting sheep with a bow again so..........................
But the Admiral really did call to me.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I just picked up a used guardian , and I love it . the bow hold well for me. The extra weight it good in the wind. after a few days shooting I dont even notice it.


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

Weight is not really an issue here either. I went from a pearson spoiler (less than 4lbs dressed) to a Guardian. The only thing I noticed is that the Guardian is easier to hold on target. Axle lenth and physical weight both play into that equation.


----------



## kcm270 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just bought an Admiral, which is a little lighter than my SBXT. 

You can only take so much weight out of a compound bow. If light weight is that important, carry a 16 oz longbow, as I did for years.

It's light enough. I have a Kifaru bow bearer, and I could carry an 8 lb bow with it for miles, if need be. But I don't have to.


----------

